# Moderate Conscious Sedation



## codeds07 (May 30, 2012)

Hi, was wondering if any one can help me with this question, If a patient comes to the ED and the ED physician fixes a dislocation but another physician administers the MCS which physician documents the time of the MCS? Thank you in advance.


----------



## nursed (May 30, 2012)

*Times*

I do the billing of the anesthesia at our facility.  In our facility it is our practice that in order to bill for the Moderate Conscious Sedation, the drugs must be pushed by the physician.  There must be a start and stop time, the physician that provides the service is responsible for documenting these times.  We do not have CNRA's at out facility.


----------

